# freebsd mail server bootup issue after second hdd added



## bogo (Feb 27, 2010)

hey there everybody,

I though that i would never be in this situation ...

so the background is like this:
Freebsd v8.0 installed more a month ago and had been set up as a mail server. all when well until yesterday when i added another hdd to the server, meaning i have now a 250Gb hdd on witch freebsd is residing and another 500Gb hdd (both SATA) for upcoming ftp server. i've followed to the letter the tut @ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-adding-second-hard-disk-howto/, and succeded in adding the hdd to my mail server. next started research for a ftp server to be next installed on the server and that's all.

problem:
I can't get my server to boot-up now! 

you can watch the whole boot up procedure on youtube @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVEjy10x2bU (filmed it with my 5mp photo camera so it's not high-def  and the background sound it's from a radio )

also...check out the picture below (after boot up picture)

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2182/dsc00068bx.jpg




i am a noob when it comes to freebsd and unix like servers...i have been using ubuntu for the past 12 months though. also...reinstalling is not an option i can go with cause this is a work mail server. apparently i am the only one with some knowledge of unix/linux type systems...  and please give detailed explinations. if you need additional let me know

so...any help would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chavez243ca (Feb 27, 2010)

can you post your /etc/fstab and dmesg output?

even 


```
#dmesg|grep ad
```

might be useful


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

You did just press [RETURN] (enter) on that RETURN for /bin/sh line and run [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd], right?


----------



## bogo (Feb 27, 2010)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> can you post your /etc/fstab and dmesg output?
> 
> even
> 
> ...



i can't provide you this detail until tuesday when i'll be back at work...  i'm trying to replicate the environment to find out what gone wrong... 



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You did just press [RETURN] (enter) on that RETURN for /bin/sh line and run [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd], right?



i did...nothing happened. i rebooted and then loaded up as if nothing happened...

any ideas on what might've gone wrong?


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

so...

i'm back with the data chavez asked for:

after typing in "*/etc/fstab*" it gave me: "Permission Denied"; and after typing in "*dmesg|grep ad*" gaved me "grep not found". i also typed in "*dmesg*" saying that "Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a" and that's it.

...haven't got a clue on how to login in this situation 

I did typed also "*fsck -y*" after that and it's saying that the filesystem is clean (?????)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

/etc/fstab is a file, not a command, so try `cat /etc/fstab`.


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

here's the output...

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/796/dsc00071wu.jpg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

So commenting out the /disk2 line in /etc/fstab will probably allow you to boot without any problem, right?


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

hope so...disk2 is the second hdd i've added using the tut i was mentioning in the first post. the problem is how do i access fstab when it says permission denied?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you tried it with an editor like vi? The 'permission denied' you got earlier was because you were trying to run it (which you can't) instead of open/edit it.

Try this:

Boot in single-user mode (menu option 4)
`mount -w /`
`mount /usr`
`cd /etc`
`vi fstab`
(comment out line, and save/exit)
`reboot`


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

it worked! were did i screwed up while adding the second hdd? (i'm guessing it's because of that second hdd all went hawire)...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

No idea. What did you do with /disk2? Did you partition and newfs it or something? I would normally expect something like /dev/ad1s1a, /dev/ad1s1e, etc. Not /dev/ad1s1.


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

i did partitioned it (created new slice and partitioned it). i used the whole space...now how can properly add it up to the server in a way not to screw thing up again...? got any tut's i can follow?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

I found your problem, a nasty little typo in /etc/fstab. You specified the type as *usf*, not *ufs*. Change that, uncomment the line, and try [cmd=]mount /disk2[/cmd].


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

*[Solved] freebsd mail server bootup issue after second hdd added*

it worked! Thanks! 

so...all this because of that usf-ufs typing error?!:q

i think i'm going nuts... :r


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

FreeBSD does what you tell it to do, not what you want it to do... So don't tell it to mount a non-existing filesystem type


----------



## bogo (Mar 2, 2010)

true  thanks again dutch... owe you one


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 3, 2010)

dutchdaemon said:
			
		

> freebsd does what you tell it to do, not what you want it to do... So don't tell it to mount a non-existing filesystem type



lol


----------



## bogo (Mar 4, 2010)

big lol  i have not been paying attention at that while i added the second hdd  big mistake...not going to happen anymore


----------

